# A Coup or Not



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Well was it or wasn't it :noidea:


School textbook calls 30 June a coup, Education Minister halts its printing | Egypt Independent


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

I think its pretty hard not to call it a coup,unless you say Morsi and the MB cheated and wasnt really elected fairly.But ofcourse things like this happen in text books across the world.In America when I was in school back in the early to mid 60s first learning about American history they told us George Washington never told a lie...thats right our first leader never told a lie..lol.The history of the native Americans was also left out of our history books at that time,except the part about the first thanksgiving,and how we got along so well on that day.Ofcourse their are motives why we are taught certain things,and other things left out.During the cold war we were taught the Russians were godless people,bent on wiping out America,and none to be trusted.Maybe the kids should be told it was a coup,but explained why this happened,ofcourse that would be harder work.I dont think anybody really belives Morsi and the MB with their hardline islamic agenda was going to help Egypt.Was the MB going to bring in outside investment,big bussiness,bring back tourism,could these hardline preachers run a country.Would they help in the peace process in the middle east or cause more terrorism throughout the region.The way they pushed out the consitution,leaving out many of the Egyptian people.Coup or no coup the kids should learn all things involved...but that takes work.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes the MB cheated at the polls.. they stood at the polling stations on the day which is illegal, they offered bags of food for votes plus they had imam telling people in the mosque it was their Islamic duty to vote for the MB.. and of course we have the poor women of this country who do as their father/brother/husband tell them.. even to the point of who to vote for.

but this was the fault of all the people who suddenly came out of the woodwork and decided to run for president therefore splitting the votes into crumbs, the final vote was between a rock and a hard place, but no worries this time next year we will have the old regime back in power but this time democratically elected


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course not coup


----------

